# Beginners bike?



## buzzy bee (13 Feb 2010)

Hi

I am back looking for a bike, a good begginers bike, but one that I will not need to get rid of for at least a couple of years, due to it breaking etc. I am about 6 foot tall, and am open as far as budget goes, depends if I like the look of it! Anyone selling anything suitable, closer to Cheshire the better!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mat8n (16 Feb 2010)

hi, i have a giant scr 01 2006 which is hardly used as i work away. i'm looking for around £400+ p&p.
i'm away in saudi at the moment but available via e-mail mat8n at hotmail.co.uk

pics in this link http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v489/bmx_matty/bike/ its in pretty much excellent condition with just a few scratches where its been caught in the garage. its a size L which i presume is large, i'm 6'2" and its a nice size. it has ultegra? clip pedals, apart from that its standard spec
Matt


----------



## manimal (18 Feb 2010)

Ive got a 2009 Giant defy 4 which is for sale due to my carbon Boardman being delivered next week,its a size large, i'm6 foot 1 with a 32 inside leg if that helps.
Full specs are here

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/road/2428/32463/

If you want any piccies or info drop me a pm,im after £330 delivered to your door.


----------



## buzzy bee (27 Feb 2010)

Hi

Well I sold one of my old bikes this morning, so went out to look at road bikes, looked at the carrera range and also some boardman, but still unsure of what to do, would prefere to go second hand, as to save some pennies.

What are carrera and boardman like, as brands I mean, good quality?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stedlocks (27 Feb 2010)

You need to go and have a look at somewhere other than Halfrauds to get a good balanced view...........

Personally, I like Boardmans as long as they are put together by someone competant.....which they are not always!

Have a look around....the 2 offers on this page are more than sound


----------



## buzzy bee (27 Feb 2010)

Hi

I find it interesting how there is such a split regarding if Halfords is good or bad, but yeas, I am planning on going to a friends cycling shop next week, he also is runs a cycling club, so has some good information to give.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Feb 2010)

the reason for the split regarding halfords is mainly because the technical expertise can vary between stores. sometimes good, often very poor. also because of the bikes they sell; the boardman and carrera range are good machines, but they also sell those terrible apollo bikes.


----------



## lifeson (4 Mar 2010)

What about this?
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## buzzy bee (6 Mar 2010)

Hi

I now have a bike! :-)

Cheers

Dave


----------

